# Clen Protocol



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

In short I used clen once about ten years ago so know very little about it!

Ben given some as a freebie and hoping to get back to the gym in the next 2 weeks following a 6 month break (maybe 5 sessions in that time). So the waistline has buldged and the muscle has faded,

Thinking of a few natty weeks then running Test, GH and maybe the clen

Tinking 750mg of Test

4iu of oharma GH on training days

Not sure about the clen though

Any input please as Its really not my area of expertise


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to start at 50mcg until the shakes stop and then up the dose to 100mcg when they stop (usually after about 4 days) I upped to 150mcg before but sides were to much for me. I recommend you start at about 40-50mcg depending on your tablet doseages and taper up until you find your sweet spot. Mines 100mcg so I just jump straight in at that now... 2 weeks on 2 weeks off (sometimes 1 week off) depending on how quickly I need to get lean.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks. Its been so long I cant remember. I do recall a slightly edginess at a low dosage.

How effective is it really as a fat burner? I know its different for different people but is it better than ephedrine? Obviously DNP is the strongest and T3s have no effect on me whatever


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks. Its been so long I cant remember. I do recall a slightly edginess at a low dosage.
> 
> How effective is it really as a fat burner? I know its different for different people but is it better than ephedrine? Obviously DNP is the strongest and T3s have no effect on me whatever


 It's good s**t if used correctly with diet and cardio.. If your doing 2 weeks on two weeks off I would taper cardio up or start dropping calories when you are off the clen.. For example when I run them I'll start doing 30mins cardio for the first 2 weeks of clen, when off clen for 2 weeks up cardio to 40 mins, then you keep cardio at 40 mins when reintroducing clen. I just keep repeating that process, never had to drop came when cutting. Just to make sure your progressively over loading your cardiovascular system and ensuring your in a calorie deficit, because eventually your BMR will catch up 

never used ephedrine and t3 makes me shrivel up! DNP is the daddy, only used once but loved it, have some ready for the last few weeks of contest prep next year


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I don' like the shrivelled todger from ephs either. Will give them a run soon. Just need to see Doctors next week to make sure that Im good to go as BP could be high amongst other things


----------

